# Installazione gentoo da knoppix - quesito su RAID

## AlterX

ciao a tutti i gentoisti  :Laughing: ,

avrei intenzione di creare un nuovo server di posta su

un Compaq proliant con dischi raid.

Ho, come sempre, avviato il computer con il cd di gentoo 2004.2,

ma dopo alcuni passi, mi esce un promtp che dice:

can't open tty...

FlushBox e come shell /bin/ash.

che significa??

da questa minimissima shell non posso effettuare i consueti passi per

avviare l'installazione. Qualcuno sà come devo fare per la risoluzione

del problema???

Inoltre, ammesso che parti tutto bene, come faccio ad usare i due dischi

in RAID???

ThanksLast edited by AlterX on Fri Feb 18, 2005 4:30 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## X-Drum

alt!

io ho lavorato su un Hp Proliant Ml 370 di recente

cioè ci sto lavorando ancora..è lo stesso server sul

quale stai lavorando tu?

quello "mio" (seh magari fosse mio) ha due dischi scsi che ho

connesso ad un controller raid scsi (invece di tenerli connessi al controller Scsi

della scheda madre). il problema è che non ho potuto installrvi gentoo sopra

per motivi di forza maggiore.......che non vi posso spiegare in questa sede..

a parte quello funziona praticamente tutto il driver del controller raid

dovrebbe essere caricato in auto dal livecd (dal mio test con il 2004.2 andava bene)

----------

## AlterX

non sò se è lo stesso!

sò solo che quando carico gentoo 2004.2, devo farlo con opzione doscsi,

altrimenti mi segnala errori; ho provato anche insieme ad doataraid, ma 

esce sempre sto BusyBox e sta shell /bin/ash.

Ho fatto decine di installazioni di gentoo, su x86 e amd64, e mai mi è uscito

questo prompt!!!

----------

## AlterX

no comunque è un ML 310

----------

## AlterX

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti i gentoisti ,
> 
> avrei intenzione di creare un nuovo server di posta su
> 
> un Compaq proliant con dischi raid.
> ...

 

Help

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ho fatto decine di installazioni di gentoo, su x86 e amd64, e mai mi è uscito
> 
> questo prompt!!!

 

E non hai messaggi precendenti? Prova a scorrere i messaggi del kernel...

----------

## AlterX

No i messaggi del kernel sembrano tutti apposto!

L'unica cosa strana è che c'è la voce:

Loding modules:

... loaded

.... loaded

sd_mod....not loaded

sym...not loaded (pernso si riferisca alla periferica scsi symbian)

...

e altri che non vengono caricati.

Poi...

/bin/ash can't open tty

....

BusyBox ...bla bla /bin/ash

Built-in shell

e sto prompt super limitato che praticamente non contiene nessun comando 

per avviare la procedura di installazione.

Inoltre ho provato anche ad avviarci su knoppix live, ma si blocca addirittura 

alla schermata di spash screen in cui si sceglie l'immagine da avviare!!

Voglio farlo funzionare!!

Ma come???  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

Hai provato a configurare la rete dal sistema che ti tira su il livecd????

Semmai puoi fare un'installazione da rete  :Cool: 

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: premetto che ho "visto" più volte quel server ma non ho mai avuto modo di paciugarci sopra! E' solo un'idea....

----------

## xchris

non vorrei dire una stupidata...

ma durante il processo di boot del livecd ad un certo punto:

- cerca il drive cdrom (si dopo avere caricato kernel e initrd..)

- riempe il sistema (Filling System) copiando i binari principali.

se non riesce va in fall back su busybox.

e' probabile che non trovi il cdrom.

Ti consiglio di provare con altri livecd.

Ciao

----------

## AlterX

uhm...

però le voci che riguardano il montaggio del cdrom, anche se strane (nn c'è /mnt/cdrom)

non mi segnalano nessun problema.

E il fatto dei moduli che non vengono caricati???

----------

## xchris

e difficile fare una diagnosi cosi'....

bisogna avere info precise e dettagliate (alias tutto quello che passa per lo schermo)

Una bella foto?  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Ma hai provato (se hai ram a sufficienza) ad usare l'opzione che pernmette di caricare il cdrom in ram in modo che poi lo puoi smontare?

----------

## AlterX

non ci capisco più nulla!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho avviato knoppix livecd con opzione scsi ed partita correttamente!

Ha caricato tutto l'ambiente e funzionava!!

Perchè con gentoo non lo fa?!?!?

E poi sti dischi raid come li devo gestire???

Ho provato nel bios a creare un array (con i due dischi), anche due (un disco a testa),

ma non cambia nulla!

Perchè?

----------

## xchris

bhe se parte con knoppix sei a posto...

che ti serve il livecd gentoo?

se il raid e' HW (come immagino) una volta creato il raid dal SO vedrai un solo device...

e lo tratterai come tale  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## AlterX

Bohhh...

io ho impostato due array e per ognuno di questi gli ho assegnato un disco!!

E' raid???

E se con gentoo livecd, fa la stessa cosa??

dove la pesco la livecd??

----------

## xchris

ti consiglio di leggerti un po' di doc sul raid.

Nel tuo caso devi fare un raid (immagino di livello 1) contenente 2 dischi. (e non 2 raid... che non lo sarebbero con un disco solo per ognuno)

Quindi alla fine hai solo un device...presumibilmente /dev/sda se scsi.

ciao

----------

## AlterX

ok, immaginavo...

ma il livecd sarebbe la versione universal, cioè quella che già utilizzo adesso!!

----------

## mouser

Bhè, se ti serve installare partendo da uno stage1, anche il livecd universal senza packagecd va benissimo  :Cool: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

E questo sto utilizzando!!

Mi da questo BusyBox!!

----------

## mouser

Visto che ti fa boot la knoppix, avvia il pc con quella e poi installi gentoo dalla knoppix!!!

Ti serve giusto il cd contenente gli stage se fai un'installazione da rete

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

Avevo pensato di farlo, ma come risolve per tutti 

i punti montati???

poi la knoppix mi vede tanti hard disk!!!

----------

## AlterX

uhmm...

ho avviato knoppix,

gli hard disk che mi vede (li ho messi in RAID 1) sono:

hda [MAXTOR....]

hdc [MAXTOR....]

hde  [LTN486S] - il controller!?!

e il cdrom è visto come scd0 quindi scsi!!

mi sà che la gentoo 2004.2 non è in grado di vederlo!

----------

## gutter

@AlterX: Mi pare di aver ripetuto di non postare in seguenza ma di editare sempre l'ultimo post  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

AlterX stai sbagliando qualcosa con il raid.

Se hai 2 soli dischi e li usi in un Raid 1..

devi vedere un solo hard disk.

Da knoppix prova a fare un dmesg e cerca di "carpire" quante + info possibili.

Ciao

----------

## AlterX

hai ragione, ma sono informazioni aggiuntive....

non sempre le stesse cose!

----------

## gutter

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> hai ragione, ma sono informazioni aggiuntive....
> 
> non sempre le stesse cose!

 

Metti un  EDIT: e aggiungi tutte le informazioni che vuoi.

----------

## AlterX

 *xchris wrote:*   

> AlterX stai sbagliando qualcosa con il raid.
> 
> Se hai 2 soli dischi e li usi in un Raid 1..
> 
> devi vedere un solo hard disk.
> ...

 

Mò vedo... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AlterX

Ecco il mio dmesg!!

A quanto pare la scsi non viene riconosciuta...quindi neanche il cdrom!

```
hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f3000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 65530

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61434 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                    ) @ 0x000f4f70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ D12      0x00000002 Ò 0x0000162e) @ 0x0fffa000

ACPI: FADT (v001 COMPAQ D12      0x00000002 Ò 0x0000162e) @ 0x0fffa040

ACPI: MADT (v001 COMPAQ 00000083 0x00000002 Ò 0x0000162e) @ 0x0fffa100

ACPI: SPCR (v001 COMPAQ SPCRRBSU 0x00000001 Ò 0x0000162e) @ 0x0fffa1c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ     DSDT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-15

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfec01000] global_irq_base[0x10])

IOAPIC[1]: Assigned apic_id 3

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 3, version 17, address 0xfec01000, IRQ 16-31

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: ramdisk_size=100000 init=/etc/init lang=us apm=power-off vga=791 initrd=minirt24.gz nomce quiet BOOT_IMAGE=knoppix BOOT_IMAGE=linux24 

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1999.851 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3984.58 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255316k/262120k available (1371k kernel code, 6412k reserved, 561k data, 140k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Checking for popad bug... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.74 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Error: only one processor found.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 3-0, 3-1, 3-2, 3-3, 3-4, 3-5, 3-6, 3-7, 3-8, 3-9, 3-10, 3-11, 3-12, 3-13, 3-14, 3-15 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1999.7919 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 99.9894 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 999894, slice: 499947

CPU0<T0:999888,T1:499936,D:5,S:499947,C:999894>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0094, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IUSB] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 *11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN16] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN17] (IRQs 4 *5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN18] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 *11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN19] (IRQs 4 5 7 *10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN21] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN22] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN23] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN24] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN25] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN26] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN27] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IN28] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [IUSB] enabled at IRQ 11

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-11 -> 0x81 -> IRQ 11 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:0f[A] -> 2-11 -> IRQ 11

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-0 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:01[A] -> 3-0 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-1 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:02[A] -> 3-1 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-2 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:05[A] -> 3-2 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-3 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:03[A] -> 3-3 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-5 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:06[A] -> 3-5 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-6 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:06[B] -> 3-6 -> IRQ 22

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-7 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:07[A] -> 3-7 -> IRQ 23

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-8 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 24 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:07[B] -> 3-8 -> IRQ 24

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-9 -> 0xe9 -> IRQ 25 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:08[A] -> 3-9 -> IRQ 25

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-10 -> 0x32 -> IRQ 26 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:08[B] -> 3-10 -> IRQ 26

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-11 -> 0x3a -> IRQ 27 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:09[A] -> 3-11 -> IRQ 27

IOAPIC[1]: Set PCI routing entry (3-12 -> 0x42 -> IRQ 28 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:09[B] -> 3-12 -> IRQ 28

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 16.

number of IO-APIC #3 registers: 16.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 000F0011

.......     : max redirection entries: 000F

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 02000000

.......     : arbitration: 02

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

IO APIC #3......

.... register #00: 03000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 03

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 000F0011

.......     : max redirection entries: 000F

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 03000000

.......     : arbitration: 03

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 01 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 02 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 03 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 04 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 05 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 06 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 07 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 08 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 09 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E9

 0a 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    32

 0b 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    3A

 0c 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    42

 0d 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0e 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0f 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 1:0

IRQ17 -> 1:1

IRQ18 -> 1:2

IRQ19 -> 1:3

IRQ21 -> 1:5

IRQ22 -> 1:6

IRQ23 -> 1:7

IRQ24 -> 1:8

IRQ25 -> 1:9

IRQ26 -> 1:10

IRQ27 -> 1:11

IRQ28 -> 1:12

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

PCI: Device 00:00 not found by BIOS

PCI: Device 00:01 not found by BIOS

PCI: Device 00:78 not found by BIOS

PCI: Device 00:7b not found by BIOS

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf6000000, mapped to 0xd0813000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:4a2e

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 100000K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

CMD649: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:02.0

CMD649: chipset revision 2

CMD649: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2030-0x2037, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2038-0x203f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

SvrWks CSB6: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0f.1

SvrWks CSB6: chipset revision 160

SvrWks CSB6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x2000-0x2007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x2008-0x200f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hdc: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

hde: LTN486S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x2010-0x2017,0x201a on irq 17

ide1 at 0x2020-0x2027,0x202a on irq 17

ide2 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=77545/16/63

hdc: attached ide-disk driver.

hdc: host protected area => 1

hdc: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=77545/16/63

Partition check:

 hda: unknown partition table

 hdc: unknown partition table

ide: late registration of driver.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 781k freed

EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

hde: attached ide-scsi driver.

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: COMPAQ    Model: CD-ROM LTN486S    Rev: YQSK

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect: 

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 2.05 

GDT: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

megaraid: v1.18k (Release Date: Thu Aug 28 10:05:11 EDT 2003)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

Highpoint HPT370 Softwareraid driver for linux version 0.02

megaraid: v1.18k (Release Date: Thu Aug 28 10:05:11 EDT 2003)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

Promise Fasttrak(tm) Softwareraid driver 0.03beta: No raid array found

Guestimating sector 78164335 for superblock

Guestimating sector 78164335 for superblock

driver for Silicon Image(tm) Medley(tm) hardware version 0.0.1: No raid array found

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 19:48:59 Apr 17 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd0b3b000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0f.2, ServerWorks CSB6 OHCI USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:0f.2-3, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x46d/0xc001) is not claimed by any active driver.

blk: queue c03591e0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c035964c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

cloop: Initializing cloop v2.01

cloop: loaded (max 8 devices)

cloop: /cdrom/KNOPPIX/KNOPPIX: 29715 blocks, 65536 bytes/block, largest block is 65552 bytes.

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (8 C)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 19:48:59 Apr 17 2004

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb1:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

tg3.c:v2.9 (March 8, 2004)

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(TBD) rev 1002 PHY(5703)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:08:02:a3:9a:3a

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

mtrr: no more MTRRs available
```

Usiamo il bbcode quando possibile -- fedeliallalinea

----------

## AlterX

[/b] *AlterX wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti i gentoisti ,
> 
> avrei intenzione di creare un nuovo server di posta su
> 
> un Compaq proliant con dischi raid.
> ...

 

Allora dopo vari tentativi, mi sono arreso e sto provando con la tecnica in oggetto!  :Laughing: 

come sempre...problemi! :Crying or Very sad: 

Eseguo questi passi:

0 - Super esperto di RAID (ho letto un'pò di doc), ho impostato RAID-1 (SICURO!)

1 - avvio knoppix ed entro nel sistema

2 - vedo sempre due dischi (hda, hdc)

3 - cerco di creare i dispositivi RAID, basandomi su http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml e:

           creo le partizioni (fd) e le formatto

           dopo aver creato /dev/mdX nuovi o appoggiandomi a quelli che knoppix mette a disposizione, il risultato non cambia.

           Nel momento in cui provo a montare /dev/mdX su /mnt/gentoo

           il sistema mi dice che /dev/mdX è danneggiata o troppi fs montati!! (ripeto: stessi passi sia su nuovi mdX che su esist.)

4 - BLOCCATO -  :Laughing: 

Ormai sono vicino alla soluzione, devo solo riuscire a montare /dev/mdX e poi posso procedere come di consueto con l'installazione. 

NON MI ABBANDONATEEEE  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> [/b] *AlterX wrote:*   ciao a tutti i gentoisti ,
> 
> avrei intenzione di creare un nuovo server di posta su
> 
> un Compaq proliant con dischi raid.
> ...

 

Penso di aver risolto,  :Laughing: , ma non con il RAID  :Crying or Very sad: 

essendo il controller IDE (spero di non dire troppe cazzate!) monta dei normali dischi (hdx), e quindi sto 

effettuando una 

installazione standard di gentoo, servendomi di knoppix per saltare

il problema della busybox.

Che sappiate...dopo aver installato gentoo, posso modificare il tutto

per far funzionare il RAID, o mi devo arrendere???

----------

